# 140kg New Squat PB



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'm jolly proud of this so I'm giving it it's own thread lol.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just links to my uploaded videos Tan, link up to the actual vid! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

yessssssssssss, my first youtube appearance!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Massive welldone to you tan,massive weight too:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Just links to my uploaded videos Tan, link up to the actual vid! :thumb:


Done:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice!!!!!

Can't rep you again lol....


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Well done Tan!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

You made that look easy. V well done indeed:thumb:


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Well done Tan, just thinking about 140 kg makes me light headed


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Nicely done, still using a high bar positioning i see, but depth is pretty good


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> Nicely done, still using a high bar positioning i see, but depth is pretty good


Tried bar lower down....centre of gravity shifts me back and fall over....not good with a bar full of weight on ya back:whistling:


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

well done thats some great squatting.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Tried bar lower down....centre of gravity shifts me back and fall over....not good with a bar full of weight on ya back:whistling:


yeah it takes some getting used to, but worth it in the long run imo


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Harry Sacks said:


> yeah it takes some getting used to, but worth it in the long run imo


It's not a case of getting used to honest....I fall over backwards:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Fantastic. And seeing the vid is educational.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Amazing Tan.

Tons of respect for you.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

you is one strong biatch Tan!!!!

and you put me to shame eek!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

dammm baby, thats is strong


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. I really enjoyed it!!!!

Today at the gym we had the pleasure of Fat Pete (British Masters HW record holder), the much loved and admired powerlifting legend in his own lunch time, going though squats with us. He very kindly brought a couple of squatting suits for me to test drive. This was quite daunting as I had heard speak of 20 minutes to put one of the things on and much tugging and dancing and baby bouncer style suspension from smith machines. Luckily suit numero uno went on really without any difficulty to which Pete said it was tooooo big and I was to get it off and put the other one on......

This didn't go on too quickly....in fact after much pusing, prodding, tugging and hitching I had only JUST about got the things over my hips with and tucked in my ass with the help of Paul and so was then able to call is the assistance of Fat Pete on a box to grab hole of the suit literally try to bounce me into to it....this was actually a quite disturbingly pleasurable experience(nearly as good as sex but putting you clothes on....kind of dyslexic sex). As time was ticking on a people were waiting the decision was taken to take this suit back of and leave for another day and just return to suit numero uno!!!

The whole session was very enjoyable and the words 'TIGHTER' 'LOWER' and 'DRIVE' were shouted at regular intervals by various people but non louder than Pete. Also refering to Rob and a Fat Women's Clit was probably one of the most original insults I've heard for a while!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

as been said - you made that look p1ss easy.....had another 8 to give easy. Was good form too

180 next month?


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

you're a very strong lady!


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Look Tan!!!! Will you stop lifting these mahoosive weights before you start putting the rest of us to shame!!!

Seriously, you look like you have way more in you, awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

DanJ said:


> Look Tan!!!! Will you stop lifting these mahoosive weights before you start putting the rest of us to shame!!!
> 
> Seriously, you look like you have way more in you, awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


And looks can be so deceiving. We then added another 2.5kg.....and I failed! Pete very wisely advised the small increase as he said I was very near my limit. He knew this not from my lift but in the unracking of the bar and walking out. He said when we do a lift and it's a good lift with good form it will always 'look' easy but just because it was good it does not mean it wasn't hard! He is indeed a wise man! The difference between good squat and fail is very small!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> as been said - you made that look p1ss easy.....had another 8 to give easy. Was good form too
> 
> 180 next month?


 :whistling:


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> And looks can be so deceiving. We then added another 2.5kg.....and I failed! Pete very wisely advised the small increase as he said I was very near my limit. He knew this not from my lift but in the unracking of the bar and walking out. He said when we do a lift and it's a good lift with good form it will always 'look' easy but just because it was good it does not mean it wasn't hard! He is indeed a wise man! The difference between good squat and fail is very small!


Wise man indeed!! Information like that is like gold dust and no doubt something that will ring in your ears everytime you squat now!! With your dedication, Tan, and experience like that around you i have no doubt we will be seeing a new PB vid very soon.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Great lifts, looks like you wanted another one out of it.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

feckin hell tan,thats the way to do it...you easy had another 2-3 in there....friggin strong women aint you!!!!

you know your stronger than most men on here... :lol: good sh*t indeed!!!

keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn, you made that look easy


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

DanJ said:


> Wise man indeed!! Information like that is like gold dust and no doubt something that will ring in your ears everytime you squat now!! With your dedication, Tan, and experience like that around you i have no doubt we will be seeing a new PB vid very soon.


Pete has many pearls of wisdom, some pertaining to lifting and other not, I do however listen to them all especially the lifting ones. Having experienced and encouraging people around me I am very lucky



BLUTOS said:


> Great lifts, looks like you wanted another one out of it.


I did but really I should only have gone for the single....will know better next time! All good experience!



anabolic ant said:


> feckin hell tan,thats the way to do it...you easy had another 2-3 in there....friggin strong women aint you!!!!
> 
> you know your stronger than most men on here... :lol: good sh*t indeed!!!
> 
> keep up the good work!!!!


Well it IS a bodybuilding and weightlifting forum afterall and as the saying goes...no pics no proof:cool:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice strong squat


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

big up tan on the 140 kg .... catchin me very soon i may get the fcukin finger outta my a$$


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

awesome stuff tan,,,, respect :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Nice strong squat


 That's quite a compliment from you Sir!



rodrigo said:


> big up tan on the 140 kg .... catchin me very soon i may get the fcukin finger outta my a$$


RUN FORREST!!!!! RUN!!!!! 

Cheers Bravo - Colne huh??? Just oooopt' road!


----------

